# How many suits do you own?



## Lobo Roo (Oct 10, 2009)

I was curious - do most people get suits only of their fursona, or do they get suits just for the fun of having suits? When I say suits, I mean heads, mainly. 


I mean, I have a partial of my kangaroo fursona, Lobo. I'm getting a head of my sea lion fursona done now, and I'll probably expand it to a partial over time. However, I also keep an eye out for affordable fixer-upper heads on Furbid and Furbuy...I'm bidding on a black and silver tiger head right now, for instance, and looking at a gryphon head. I'll probably create a character to go with them, maybe get one basic badge for the character, and wear those suits for fun. I wouldn't replace them once they wore out, but I love trying to find them. If I had the money, I'd buy just about any premade suit I came across that I liked! I mean...if I liked a pre-made fullsuit that was $1k? I'd buy it, if I could. But unfortunately, I can only dream.

How about you guys? Do you just have one for your fursona, or plan on just having one if you don't have one yet? Or do you/would you buy a premade suit just for the fun of having another suit to wear?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to make my own characters... starting with my fursona.

prolly gonna keep 3-5.


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am starting with my Fursona and going with other birds of prey, and maybe others then if they look good and fit me.


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not actually interested in full/partial suits (IE: anything with a head) for myself, but I do intend to eventually have tail/ears/handpaws/maybe-feetpaws done up for each of my fursonas/characters.

And maybe some various other sets just for fun.

So far I'm up to two tails (with matching ears for both and matching paws for one) completed and I've always got an eye out for any faux furs that might match any of my various other characters.  ^_^


----------



## Shino (Oct 12, 2009)

I've just got mine. If I ever did get another suit, it would be as a replacement for my current suit, not a second one.

My BF on the other hand, I think he's got three. Or is it four?


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 12, 2009)

None right now c) but I'm making a mask for Halloween and have a few projects/commissions in mind. :B

I think I will only get my own characters, though, or costumes without a preexisting character/owner so I can make it my own.


----------



## Itsuya (Oct 12, 2009)

I have in the making two of my characters. Dont know if Im going to make one for my actual fursona though lol


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, so far I have just a partial of Lobo, a cougar half-mask (I designed my cougar after I found this one, so it was a random) with a tail to go with that...my partner just has a partial of her fursona. I steal it on occasion, since it fits me.  

I know there's a guy who comes to FWA...Antimone? Something like that? Who has tons of suits. If I had the money, I'd totally be like that guy.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have one yet, but if/when I do get one, it'll be my fursona.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a bunch

hmm lets see
toony goat
realistic goat mask
my beastcub which i have a cat and cat-dragon head that works with the same body/paws/tail as beastcub
2 blue cattle dogs (toony, different styles)
red fox
labradore mask
horse
ryo-oki cosplay
white wolf mask

but i made them all so it's not like a spent a fortune


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 12, 2009)

I make all of my own stuff. I have made two full suits and some assorted tails and heads (couple incomplete ones lying around too). I have a full Arctic Fox, and a full Coyote. I like the Coyote most and it is my main one and is also my fursona now. I still love my AF one but I want to make a new head for it.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 12, 2009)

Have a goofy moose partial (head and hooves) which is not used much anymore. Also a rubber horse head mask with horse collar and a yarn tail. My main fursona is a coyote partial that I built with a tail and handpaws commissioned from Clockwork Creatures. (That tail is only worn for indoor events. Another tail for outdoors.) Presently building another partial jackal or fox.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 12, 2009)

None...

Hoping to change that.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a pretty nice (Super 120) pinstriped Italian suit, but it doesn't fit me too well anymore.  Other than that all I've got is a cheap Chinese blazer from Savers.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 1 full, but I have concepts for several in the works, and one in the actual planning stage.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

I currently build my own costumes, and am working on a third - though my second was for my brother, which I plan to rebuild, because as a beginner I know I'll get better, and the head I made for him leaves a lot to be desired.

I do not plan to build my fursona suit until I know I have the experience and knowledge to pull it off the way I want.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 14, 2009)

I build my own stuff, so everything I make takes on some aspect of my personality. 
I've done three fullbody jackleg suits now. Goat (my the first one- currently being rebuilt/enhanced as I plain wore it out and won't give up the character I like him too much), the Llamatron (don't even ask me how I managed to pull that shit off) and an Ass Pirate (yes, pun fully intended).  

I wasn't very happy with how the ass turned out proportion-wise so I'm scrapping everything but the mask and tail and prolly gonna use it as my first partial (yay!  comfort!).   The crap I build is fairly intricate, quite detailed and not the kind of stuff I would normally associate with furry fandom- i.e. not at all mascot-y, more realistic/(feral?) and un-cute.  In fact, I try to avoid 'cute' at all costs but somehow they still manage to come out that way-  and people say "aww....that's cute" and inwardly I'm like: "Shit...not again!".

Next project I'm gonna do is a big, hairy, ugly, warty, snaggle-tusked boar ....and sure as hell, someone's gonna think it's cute too.  You just watch.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

_*[looks for a "none of the above" option]*_

 BAH your Poll is useless without that option _*


[does not vote at all]*_


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*[looks for a "none of the above" option]*_
> 
> BAH your Poll is useless without that option _*
> 
> ...



Well, I assumed that people who weren't interested in fursuiting, wouldn't be browsing the fursuiting section of the forums. Expecting too much intelligence?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 19, 2009)

i just made one for myself, it is a partial with just ears, not a whole head. i am still trying to figure out how to make the head.
edit
i am almost done with head, just tryig to figure out how to make the eyes.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a partial of my fursona Akiko, but I am slightly keen on the idea of getting one of Aki as well. I also reallllllly want one of another form of Akiko, but I guess that kinda counts as the same thing in a sense.


----------



## feathery (Oct 20, 2009)

Just 1 of myself.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

One of my fursona would be great (xmas hopefully)


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 20, 2009)

Minimal partials only (IE hands and tail).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

I have one of my fursona, but I plan to make one of my Ottox species I made up.

The suit modeled after my Fursona gets more attention first though. It needs to be redone into V2.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

i am currently making a fursuit of my own character


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be making one but i will be starting it when i move into my rentel.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 11, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> i am currently making a fursuit of my own character


 
You know, before you finish, you should really post up images of your progress on here so the veteran fursuit makers can critique you as you go along.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

well im making my own partial for my own fursona. Randy the fox


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You know, before you finish, you should really post up images of your progress on here so the veteran fursuit makers can critique you as you go along.


 
i should...to bad i already have the frame for the head done


----------

